

The Decline and Fall of Quality on Digg - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_decline_and_fall_of_quality_on_digg.php

======
brk
Digg jumped the shark 2+ years ago (IMO), right around the time that SEOs
started spouting Digg == Free Google Domination

They were on to something big for a while, but it was like social media faked
left, then went right, and Digg is still off running to the left.

~~~
ojbyrne
That would be right around the time they stopped listening to me. No I'm not
egotistical ;-) I probably would have fit in better there if I had been.

------
TheWama
Shouldn't he be using median rather than average values? Zaitratsu could have
just had one mega-posting and a bunch of mediocre ones. AFAIK, the conclusions
he's drawing, while they may be true, aren't supported by the data he
presents.

